# Does anybody know what version of Chopin's 2nd concerto this is?



## Lelle (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anybody know who made the changes/additions in orchestration in this version of Chopin's second piano concerto (Performed by Alfred Cortot and John Barbirolli)? It's probably the only reorchestration that I prefer over Chopin's original arrangement. But who did it? And where can I get the score in that case? Does anybody recognize it? (Check the coda of the third movement around 7:06 for example, first movement 2:26 to 4:12, there are a few subtle yet noticeable changes there)

First movement: 



Second movement was unchanged as far as I could hear.
Third movement:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

You might benefit from this old "Gramophone" review:
http://www.gramophone.net/Issue/Pag...+PhilipstTj+ff3+4164432PH.+From+SABL1+73+(861).


----------



## Lelle (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, so it is Cortot himself who made the arrangement? That's cool! The article states that "the excessively long initial tutti is shortened", which it isn't in the recording I posted, though, but that might be easy to change for the conductor.

I've been googling around a bit however, and I can't seem to find this arrangement anywhere, and obviously there was more than one copy of it if Clara Haskil used the same arrangement. Does anyone know where I might find a copy?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It's always worth checking on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Piano-Works-Fryderyk-Franciszek/dp/B000002SBV/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318246856&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schumann-Chopin-Piano-Concertos-Robert/dp/B00004VXD0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318246856&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clara-Haskil-Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart/dp/B00002616S/ref=sr_1_sc_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1318246970&sr=1-2-spell


----------



## Lelle (Oct 9, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> It's always worth checking on Amazon!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Piano-Works-Fryderyk-Franciszek/dp/B000002SBV/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318246856&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schumann-Chopin-Piano-Concertos-Robert/dp/B00004VXD0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318246856&sr=8-2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clara-Haskil-Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart/dp/B00002616S/ref=sr_1_sc_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1318246970&sr=1-2-spell


Thank you for your reply, but I think you might have misunderstood me! Unless I'm very much mistaken those are CD's with recordings of the arrangement on them. What I'm looking for is a copy of the arrangement itself (that is to say, the score).


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Lelle said:


> Thank you for your reply, but I think you might have misunderstood me! Unless I'm very much mistaken those are CD's with recordings of the arrangement on them. What I'm looking for is a copy of the arrangement itself (that is to say, the score).


Oops, apologies. I DID misunderstand. Silly me! Sorry.


----------



## Lelle (Oct 9, 2011)

No problem! This arrangement seems to be really difficult to find, but it _has_ to exist somewhere since it has been performed on multiple occasions. Anybody who knows?


----------

